# best internal filter for nano 10g tank?



## CHRISW (May 25, 2011)

Any suggestions of most reliable and quiet internal filter for 10g nano tank


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not go with an internal filter (especially if you also plan on keeping dwarf shrimp), but my pick would probably be an Ecco 2232 for a planted 10 gallon. Pat (at Canadian Aquatics) has 1 for sale for $55 (this is a great filter and price for a used Eheim). You will not regret going with a canister filter.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good words of wisdom. The eheim canister is can't go wrong decision. Internal filters take up too much room inside the tank.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I have had a stingray filter in my tank. Can't hear a thing!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

CHRISW said:


> Any suggestions of most reliable and quiet internal filter for 10g nano tank


Any internal filter will be extremely quiet, any vibration is absorbed by the water column.


----------

